# Opinions on sleeve logos?



## andrew71 (Jan 25, 2007)

We're seriously considering putting our logo/name on the sleeves of our shirts. I've seen a few brands do it, Warrior Wear being one of them. Do you think it would put customers off, or have any information to prove otherwise?

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

this is just a personal observation.......but I tend to notice and read logos on sleeves. Because you usually see them there, you tend to notice and read! 

We put our logos all over, but I really like our company name down the left sleeve of a long sleeve t.


----------



## rejoice (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm a fan of sleeve logos... don't ask me why but it is a nice touch.


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

Yeah i like sleeve logos, they are very noticable and makes the shirt look like a little more effort went into it.

There is a company just down the road from me started doing domed badges for garments, when i get sorted thats the kind of thing i want on my shirt sleeves.

Lee


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

I tend to have a pretty conservative attitude to outward branding. Personally, I like small tasteful woven labels on sleeves, but that's about my limit. If there's a good reason for a logo there (company shirt, sponsorship logo, etc.) I do like the placement.


----------



## perrolocodesigns (Oct 24, 2006)

I agree with Solmu. If it's a branding thing it should be small and discrete. If it's a sponsor thing then larger is good. I like the look of sleeve prints.


----------



## andrew71 (Jan 25, 2007)

This will be between 4-5cm long and slightly less than 1cm high. I figure that as we British tend to be a shy bunch, at least if the brand is on the sleeve someone might notice it on a shirt that they like and Google it when they get home.


----------



## dfalk (Apr 11, 2007)

I myself was thinking of using a small tag with my logo on the left sleeve for branding purposes. I think it looks professional and sleek. I opted out of it because I found myself always noticing small logos on the center back, up towards the neckline when I'm stand in lines or just out for a stroll. The back logo can be done small enough that it looks nice and serves it's purpose without being over the top. 

I just notice the back logos more than I do a moving sleeve. I have shirts that have branding in the armpits that you would never notice unless your holding your arms up. It takes time to print that and time is money so I figure why not put your money where it's going to most effective.


----------



## andrew71 (Jan 25, 2007)

We experimented with positioning on the neckline before settling on the sleeve. The positioning was hit and miss with the neckline whereas the sleeve seems far more accurate. Plus, the logo is visible on the pictures on our website, where it wouldn't be with the neckline.

Either way, now we're doing it in earnest I think it adds to our overall appearance.


----------



## bbrenda88 (Aug 2, 2007)

I too am a fan of the sleeve logos, I'm actually doing it myself!


----------



## jcochran (Oct 31, 2015)

Can you advise of the size and placement (top/bottom of sleeve) of an embroidered logo on polo sleeve?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

jcochran said:


> Can you advise of the size and placement (top/bottom of sleeve) of an embroidered logo on polo sleeve?



There's no set answer for this. It depends on the logo and the intended audience.


To get a good idea of various looks, look at Google images using the search term professional golfer.


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

splathead said:


> There's no set answer for this. It depends on the logo and the intended audience.
> 
> 
> To get a good idea of various looks, look at Google images using the search term professional golfer.



I went on google and I typed: professional golfer


And I got recommended video on you tube. I didn't check the images cause it's morning for me and I am drinking coffee(don't have energy for scrolling yet), but what the hell, I can check video, I should see the same thing.


Yea right...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKP_nW1D_FU


Now I wonder, if those images you recommended are similar


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

seacookie said:


> I went on google and I typed: professional golfer
> 
> 
> And I got recommended video on you tube. I didn't check the images cause it's morning for me and I am drinking coffee(don't have energy for scrolling yet), but what the hell, I can check video, I should see the same thing.
> ...



Now I forgot what we were talking about.


----------

